# I rescued a cat in June and I had to put him down today



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

He was 14 years old, declawed, and his owner had given him up. I adopted Buster from the shelter. I didn't look at any other cats and took him home. He developed a URI and stopped eating. We gave him SubQ fluids as he ate after getting fluids. We got that under control (just barely). Then came the urinary tract infections. He couldn't fight them. He got diaharea. Then we stopped the antibiotics for a while. Then he peed outside the box again. The cultures at the vet office showed nothing - they sent them out yesterday. Buster was prescribed Mirtazapine to help get his apettite back, but it didn't work.I had an appointment for him to see a specialist for an ultrasound. This morning he had a black diherea and he was foaming at the mouth. Then he cried and howled. I called the vet to make an appointment to have him put him down at 4pm. I held him for a long time after he was gone. He went to the rainbow bridge. I am at my mom's house. Tomorrow will be tough as I will return to my apartment to clean his litter box. I miss him so much.


----------



## SpicySplendor (Aug 10, 2010)

*hugs* You may not have had Buster for very long, but I'm sure he appreciated what you did for him and loved you.


----------



## love4himies (Nov 12, 2009)

I am so sorry :sad: It doesn't take long for these kitties to work their way into their heart *hugs*. Take peace in knowing that Buster was able to live his last months with love.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

That must have been so incredibly hard to go through; it's never easy but to have it happen so soon. You did everything you could love, and take peace in knowing that at least he had such a loving human to give him all she could in his last months. You said you took him without looking at anyone else... it was meant to be. Someone knew that you would have a heart big enough for him. *hugs*


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You fought so hard to save him. Buster was well loved in his final weeks on this earth.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry your time together was so short. You are an angel though for taking him in. Its sad that his owners gave him up after all those years, but it would have been tragic if he had passed while in that shelter instead of in a loving home. RIP Buster.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a kind heart you have. If you hadnt adopted Buster I bet they wouldnt of noticed what was going on until it was way too late & he would of suffered a lot. There are so many cats in shelters that cant get the individual attention they need. Plus its been my experience most shelters arent equiped or savvy enough to recognise and treat serious cat malidies. 

Thank God you came in to Busters life. I got tears reading the struggle at the end. Trust me, I know cats understand when a person is desperately trying to help them. He was surrrounded by your love and concern. My heart goes out to you and Buster. Run free sweet boy. You were treasured and loved.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

You made Buster's last few months wonderful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Heart Broken (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry for your lose, it sounds as if you were meant to come into Busters life and make his last days, loving ones.


----------

